# Lindberg Jfk Pt109



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

has anyone done a build up on this kit? thinking bout building one and making it R/C! Any thoughts , tips ?? thanks for your help!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

If you're talking about the big 1/35 (or is it 1/32), it was designed for RC and is a very easy conversion. Much better starting point than the Blue Devil Destroyer. It's not very detailed though, so be prepared for a lot of extra work if you want it to look it's best.


----------



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

any advice on the r/c side of the kit? where to get componets, whats needed,etc.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

To make it RC does take some effort. The kit provided shafts, props, rudder, etc are totally worthless. I know Dumas has a couple of PT boats and one is 1/32... so the Dumas fittings may work. Midwest offers RC boat fittings as well. 

The kit itself is poor and toylike. It also does not represent the PT-109 but rather just a generic Elco boat of that class. The real 109 had the forward life boat moved and a 37mm anti tank cannon fitted in its place, details not provided in the kit. The real boats also had a cambered deck, while the kit deck is a big flat die cut hunk of sheet styrene. Things like guns, the bridge, radar, lights, are blobby and toylike. For an R/C model its okay... you cant see a lot of detail 200 feet away in the middle of a pond. On the shelf its pretty sparse.

I believe people have also converted the newer and much nicer 1/35 Italeri kit to RC.


----------



## PipePlayr (Oct 30, 2008)

Go to www.rcgroups.com/scale-boats

You have to be a registered user (free) but there is an entire thread on converting the Lindberg 32nd scale PT-109 to RC. It's very comprehensive.

Once you register, do a search for a member named shipcollector5 and search the posts he has made. You'll find the thread there.

If you still can't find it, send me your email and I'll send you what I have (I saved the site when I found it).

Hope this helps.

Vic


----------

